# Should I add insulation behind the gutter/fascia board?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh...those things are a mess usually. Not quite insulated and not quite sealed. Can't hurt as this point as the assembly isn't being vented.


----------



## wchang (Nov 19, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Meh...those things are a mess usually. Not quite insulated and not quite sealed. Can't hurt as this point as the assembly isn't being vented.


I agree, I also found several inactive wasp nests in there. I guess some insects can sneak in through small openings or through the soffit vents?


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

What was wrong with the fascia board?


----------



## wchang (Nov 19, 2012)

HenryMac said:


> What was wrong with the fascia board?


Rotted wood


----------



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

If there is ridge ventilation I would only insulate the attic side of conditioned space, not the soffit.


----------

